# Is there a way to secure a sliding screen door from a 2 yr old?



## lkmiscnet

My 2 yr old DS is days (if not hours) away from successfully reaching and figuring out the simple sliding screen door latch that moves up and down. Since it's summer, I need to keep the sliding door open with just the screen door.

I have looked everywhere (home improvement stores and child safety sections), and can't believe I haven't found a mechanism to lock a sliding screen door to keep a child from wandering out. I think most everyone has a sliding door, so why aren't there ready made products for this?

The only suggestions that have been made are to drill a hole for a hook and eye closure, though I don't think our aluminum screen door is solid all the way through to keep a hook from simply being pulled out.

Anyone have a solution?


----------



## TheGirls

A dowel, inserted in the track so that the door can't open works well. If he figures that out, use velcro to put it in the top track where he can't reach.


----------



## chel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGirls*
> 
> A dowel, inserted in the track so that the door can't open works well. If he figures that out, use velcro to put it in the top track where he can't reach.


While a dowel works for the door, it wouldn't work for my screen at least.

I would try a Velcro latch, like what is used for the fridge or stove

My dd just pushes the screen out!


----------



## llwr

We have a chain lock on ours.


----------



## ssh

Sometimes you can get a baby gate to work if there's enough room between the glass door and the screen one.


----------



## Altair

I can't find a picture of it where to buy it (though I think I got it at buybuybaby), but we have a version of this from Safety 1st and from IKEA, it's basically a long piece of plastic with slots that clips down to any size (then you cut off the excess) and then two pieces with adhesive on the back of each. I bent it so that it glues on to both the door and the door frame at a 90 degree angle. (I also use this on my cat litter closet door, which is perfect because it stays 6" open so cats can get in but toddler can't.)

Here it is on my balcony screen door:


----------



## DahliaRW

I would do a baby gate.


----------



## katelove

I came across these tonight but I've never used them so not how well they work.

http://www.dreambaby.com.au/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=549


----------



## aja-belly

would these (or similar) suction cup things work for you? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310196919527&hlp=false


----------



## Lady Love

I use duct tape near the top


----------



## EmilyZ25

we used a baby gate. worked fine.


----------



## Boot

We have a thin loop of string that we put round the two handles to keep it closed. The previous owners (who also had a toddler) left it there and we've used it for both of our kids. SImple, cheap, effective. The handles look a bit like this.


----------



## violet_

DH and I were trying to solve this the other day. Since a dowel in the track is too easy to remove, we were thinking maybe a tension rod placed higher up where toddler can't reach? Same idea as the dowel, but out of reach.


----------



## lkmiscnet

The dowel won't work for the sliding screen. We use a dowel to use on the main sliding door, but in the summer, when the sliding door is open to reveal just the sliding screen door, there is no means to put a dowel in the track for just the screen. I'm trying to prevent my 2 yr old from opening the screen door and wandering out. I go in and out the screen door quite a few times. The simple up and down latch on the screen doesn't do the trick. I love the great ideas about the adhesive safety latch and the baby gate. Thanks all!


----------



## Italiamom

Now the million dollar question is: is there something to reinforce your screen so your toddler doesn't push through it when he can't get the latch open? DS has ruined 2 screen doors now...


----------

